# مطلوب مساعدة فنية من اهل الخير لى مصنع صباغة مغلق



## dasalah (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عيد مبارك و سعيد
اما بعد
اخواني قد ترك لي ابي ورشة صغيرة لصناعة دهنات لكنها مغلقة و انا بدون عمل وذلك للاسعار المنافسة في السوق .لهذا ارجو من لديه تركيبة اقتصادية لدهنات مائية جيدة فيمكنه مساعدتي بها 
و جزاكم الله كل خير و وضعه في ميزان حسنتكم
و شكرا


----------

